# No problems here



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say its working peachy on my 8800GTX, shows my overclock fine too.

Only complaint from me is that when i validate, the layout in the image is different - it shows % overclocked when the app doesnt, and only shows "GPU clock" whereas the app labels them all as  GPU/ram/shader.


Not bugs, but thought to give my results.

Keep it up wizz, this is a good program! 

edit: from 0.3 to 0.5, no problems.


----------

